# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  टॉम एंड जेरी

## Rated R

..........

----------


## Rated R

टॉम एंड जेरी मेट्रो-गोल्डवाइन-मेयर के लिए विलियम हैन्ना और जोसफ़ बारबरा द्वारा निर्मित एनिमेशन थिएटर लघु-फ़िल्म श्रृंखला है, जो एक घरेलू बिल्ली (टॉम) और एक चूहे (जेरी) के मध्य अनंत प्रतिद्वंद्विता पर केन्द्रित है, जिनकी एक दूसरे का पीछा करने और आपसी लड़ाई में अक्सर हास्यास्पद भिडंत शामिल है. 1940 से 1957 के बीच, एनिमेशन इकाई के बंद होने तक, हैन्ना और बारबरा ने कैलिफ़ोर्निया, हॉलीवुड के MGM कार्टून स्टूडियो में टॉम एंड जेरी के एक सौ चौदह कार्टून लिखे एवं निर्देशित किए.उल्लेखनीय है कि बतौर सर्वाधिक ऑस्कर विजेता थिएटर एनिमेटेड श्रृंखला, वाल्ट डिज़नी की सिली सिम्फ़ोनीस के बराबर का स्थान हासिल करते हुए, इसकी मूल श्रृंखला ने सात बार सर्वश्रेष्ठ लघु विषयक (कार्टून्स) अकादमी पुरस्कार जीता.

----------


## Rated R

टॉम एंड जेरी अभिनीत कुल 162 थिएटर लघु- फ़िल्में मौजूद हैं. 

प्रत्येक लघु-फ़िल्म की कथावस्तु आम तौर पर जेरी को पकड़ने के लिए टॉम के असंख्य प्रयासों और परिणामस्वरूप हुई हाथापाई और तबाही पर आधारित है.क्योंकि टॉम कभी-कभार ही जेरी को खाने का प्रयास करता है और चूंकि कुछ कार्टून लघु-फ़िल्मों में यह जोड़ी वास्तव में एक दूसरे के साथ अच्छी तरह निबाह करते दिखाई देते हैं, इसलिए यह अभी तक अस्पष्ट है कि आख़िर क्यों टॉम, जेरी का इतना अधिक पीछा करता है.प्रस्तुत कुछ कारणों में सामान्य चालाकी/चूहों के प्रति बैर, अपने मालिक के आदेशानुसार ड्यूटी, टॉम को सौंपे गए कार्यों को जेरी द्वारा बिगाड़ने की कोशिश, जेरी द्वारा टॉम के मालिक का भोजन खा जाना, जिसकी निगरानी का जिम्मा टॉम को सौंपा गया है, बदले की भावना, जेरी द्वारा टॉम के अन्य संभावित शिकारों (जैसे कि बतख, कनारी चिड़िया, या ज़र्द मछली) को खाए जाने से बचाना, दूसरी बिल्ली से प्रतिस्पर्धा, और टॉम द्वारा चालाक मोहिनी बिल्लियों को बहकाने की कोशिशों को नाकाम करना, जो अन्य कारणों के अलावा जेरी घृणा या ईर्ष्यावश करता है.

----------


## Rated R

जेरी की चालाकी, धूर्त क्षमताएं और क़िस्मत की वजह से टॉम शायद ही कभी जेरी को पकड़ने में सफल हो पाता है.दिलचस्प बात यह है कि कई शीर्षक कार्डों में टॉम तथा जेरी एक दूसरे पर मुस्कुराते हुए दिखाए गए हैं, जो प्रत्येक कार्टून में दूसरे पर प्रदर्शित अत्यधिक झुंझलाहट के बजाय प्यार-तक़रार का रिश्ता अंकित करता है.कार्टूनों में ऐसे कई दृष्टांत हैं, जहां वे सच्ची दोस्ती ("स्प्रिंगटाइम फॉर थॉमस") तथा एक दूसरे की भलाई के प्रति चिंता जताते हैं (जैसे कि "जेरी एंड द लॉयन" जहां जेरी एक प्रसंग में शरारत करता है कि टॉम यह सोचे कि उसने जेरी को गोली मार दी है, और टॉम प्राथमिक चिकित्सा किट लेकर दौड़ता हुआ आता है).

----------


## Rated R

लघु-फ़िल्म के कुछ अंक थिएटर एनिमेशन में ईज़ाद किए गए कुछ ज़ोरदार परिहासों के लिए मशहूर हैं: जेरी का टॉम के दो टुकड़े कर देना, उसका सिर खिड़की या दरवाजे में बंद कर देना, टॉम द्वारा कुल्हाड़ी, पिस्तौल, विस्फोटकों, फंदों और ज़हर से जेरी की हत्या की कोशिश करना, वैफ़ल आयरन में टॉम की पूंछ ठूंसना (और एक बार पुराने कपडे धोने की मशीन में ), उसे रेफ़्रिजरेटर में धकेलना, उसकी पूंछ को बिजली के सॉकेट में लगाना, उसे सोंटा, छड़ी या बड़ा हथौडा लेकर ज़ोर से मारते हुए, एक पेड़ अथवा एक बिजली के खंभे से उसे ज़मीन पर गिराना, उसके पैरों में माचिस की तीलिया चिपका कर उन्हें जलाना आदि. लोकप्रियता के बावजूद, ज़रूरत से ज़्यादा हिंसक कहते हुए अक्सर टॉम एंड जेरी की आलोचना की गई है. लगातार हिंसा की घटनाओं के बावजूद, मूल कार्टूनों के किसी भी दृश्य में ख़ून अथवा जमा हुआ ख़ून नहीं दिखाया गया है.बहरहाल, एक बहुत ही दुर्लभ दृष्टांत में, जब टॉम एंड जेरी:द मूवी के शुरूआती नामावली में टॉम टुकड़ों में कटता है, तब ख़ून को स्पष्टतः देखा जा सकता है. बारंबार घटित एक परिहास में जेरी, टॉम को तब मारता है जब वह सोच में डूबा रहता है, जहां शुरूआत में टॉम को दर्द का एहसास नहीं होता - और कुछ क्षणों बाद ही उस पर दर्द का असर होता है, और ठीक इसके विपरीत; एक अन्य परिहास में जेरी, पीछा करते हुए टॉम को बीच में रोकता है (जैसे कि विराम के लिए रोका हो), इससे पहले कि टॉम कुछ कर पाए, वह उसको चोट पहुंचा देता है.

----------


## Rated R

कार्टून, अपरिवर्तित रूप पर अपनी निर्भरता के लिए भी उल्लेखनीय है, जैसे विस्फोट के बाद किरदारों को काला कर देना और भारी तथा विशाल परछाइयों का प्रयोग (उदाहरणार्थ डॉ.जेकिल और मि.माउस ).हर रोज़ घटित विषयों और घटनाओं के प्रति समानता ही यक़ीनन इस श्रृंखला में हास्य दृश्यों का प्रमुख आकर्षण है.किरदार नियमित रूप से ख़ुद बेतुके पर जाने-पहचाने आकारों में, बहुधा अनजाने में, बनावटी पर डरावने तरीक़े से बदल जाते हैं.

----------


## Rated R

टॉम एंड जेरी


टॉम एक रूसी नीला बिल्ला है, जो लाड़-प्यार भरा जीवन व्यतीत करता है, जबकि जेरी एक छोटा भूरे रंग का घरेलू चूहा है, जो हमेशा उसके आस-पास बने रहता है."टॉम" एक नर बिल्ली या बिल्ले का सामान्य नाम है (द वार्नर ब्रदर्स कार्टून किरदार सिलवेस्टर को आरंभ में "थॉमस" के नाम से पुकारा गया). पहली लघु-फ़िल्म पुस गेट्स द बूट में टॉम को मूलतः "जेस्पर" नाम से पुकारा गया, जबकि जेरी को जिन्क्स नाम दिया गया. टॉम बहुत जल्दी ग़ुस्सा होने वाला और दुबला-पतला है जबकि जेरी स्वावलंबी और मौक़ों का फ़ायदा उठाने वाला है. जेरी अपने आकार की तुलना में, निहाई जैसी चीजों को काफी आसानी से उठाने, और उनसे पड़ने वाली चोट को सहने जैसी आश्चर्यजनक ताक़त रखता है. 

अधिक क्रियाशील और पक्के इरादे का होने के बावजूद, दिमाग़ और चतुराई में टॉम का जेरी से कोई मुकाबला नहीं है.हर कार्टून के अंत में "आंख की पुतली के ग़ायब होने" या "फ़ेड आउट" होते-होते सामान्यतः जेरी जीत जाता है, जबकि टॉम को हारा हुआ दिखाया जाता है.फिर भी, दुर्लभ अवसरों पर दूसरे नतीजे भी सामने आ सकते हैं, आम तौर पर टॉम तब जीतता है, जब जेरी हमलावर होता है या वह कोई सीमा लांघ जाता है (जिनमें सर्वोत्तम उदाहरण द मिलियन डॉलर कैट में घटित हुआ है, जहां यह पता चलने के बाद कि चूहा समेत किसी भी जानवर को चोट पहुंचाने पर टॉम को हाल ही में मिली संपत्ति ले ली, वह टॉम को तब तक सताता है, जब तक कि टॉम अपना आपा न खो दे और वह जेरी पर हमला करता है). कभी-कभी, प्रायः विडंबनापूर्वक, दोनों हार जाते हैं, ख़ास तौर पर जब जेरी का आखिरी जाल टॉम को प्रभावित करने पर संभावित तरीक़े से उस पर उल्टा पड़ता है. (चक जोन्स के फिलेट मिआऊ लघु-फ़िल्म में एक उदाहरण है, जहां जेरी, शार्क को टॉम द्वारा ज़र्द मछली खाने न देने के लिए, उसे डराने के आदेश देता है. बाद में शार्क, जेरी को भी डराती है) या जब जेरी खदेड़ते हुए अंत में किसी चीज़ को उपेक्षित कर देता है. कभी-कभी, आख़िर में वे दोनों दोस्त बन जाते हैं (सिर्फ़ कुछ घटित होने के लिए कि टॉम, फिर से जेरी का पीछा करे).दोनों किरदार परपीड़क प्रवृत्तियों का प्रदर्शन करते हैं, जिसमें वे एक दूसरे को परेशान करने का मज़ा उठाते हैं.तथापि, कार्टून के आधार पर, जब भी किसी एक किरदार पर मौत का ख़तरा मंडराता है (ख़तरनाक स्थिति में या किसी अन्य पक्ष द्वारा), दूसरे में विवेक जगता है और वह उसे बचा लेता है. कभी-कभी, वे किसी अप्रिय अनुभव के परिणामस्वरूप परस्पर भावनाओं से जुड़ जाते हैं और उनका एक दूसरे पर वार, गंभीर हमले से ज़्यादा सिर्फ़ एक खेल होता है.

----------


## Rated R

पुनरावर्ती पात्र



 बुच


जेरी को पक़ड़ने के लिए अपनी कोशिशों में टॉम अक्सर एक मैली अंधेरी गली की बिल्ली बुच की दखलंदाज़ी का सामना करता है, जो जेरी को पकड़ कर खाना चाहती है

----------


## Rated R

स्पाइक और टाइक




स्पाइक (यदा-कदा "किलर" या "बुच" के रूप में लिखित), एक क्रोधी, दुष्ट पहरेदार बुलडॉग है, जो अपने बेटे टाइक (कभी-कभार "जूनियर" के नाम से पुकारा जाने वाला) को परेशान करने वाले टॉम पर तब हमला करता है, जब वह जेरी को पकड़ने की कोशिश कर रहा हो.

----------


## Rated R

मैमी टू शूज़

1940 दशक और 1950 दशक के शुरूआती टॉम एंड जेरी लघु-फ़िल्मों में कई बार दिखाई देने वाले टॉम के मालिक, मैमी टू शूज़, 1947 की ओल्ड रॉकिंग चेयर टॉम. कई बरस, टॉम एंड जेरी कार्टूनों में मैमी को संपादित, संशोधित या अनेक तरीकों से प्रसारित होने से रोका गया.
शुरूआत से, टॉम को एक रूढ़िवादी अफ़्रीकी-अमेरिकी घरेलू नौकरानी, मैमी टू शूज़ का (लिलियन रैनडॉल्फ के स्वर में), सामना भी करना पड़ता है.शुरूआती लघु-फ़िल्मों में, मैमी को अक्सर अतिसमृद्ध घर का ख़याल रखने वाली नौकरानी के रूप में दर्शाया गया है, जहां टॉम एंड जेरी रहते हैं.बाद में टॉम एंड जेरी लघु-फ़िल्में मैमी के अपने घर में सेट किए हुए लगते हैं.उसका चेहरा कभी दिखाया नहीं गया, 





(1950 का सेटरडे ईवनिंग पुस एक अपवाद है, जिसमें कैमरे की ओर भागते हुए उसका चेहरा कुछ समय के लिए दिखता है) और वह सामान्यतः शैतानी करन पर बिल्ले की झाड़ू से पिटाई करती है.जब मैमी मौजूद नहीं होती थी, तब कभी-कभार अन्य लोगों को, सामान्यतया गर्दन के निचले हिस्से को देख सकते हैं.

----------


## Rated R

टफी , पहले निबल्स


टफी़ एक चूहा है, जो जेरी का क़रीबी है. वह कभी-कभी जेरी के भतीजे की तरह प्रस्तुत होता है.कई अंकों में, टफी को बहुत खाते हुए दिखाया गया है (उसे हमेशा भूख लगी रहती है).अपनी पहले प्रदर्शन में, उसके भुक्खड़पन की वजह से उसके माता-पिता उसे जेरी के द्वार पर छोड़ जाते हैं.टफी अक्सर जेरी के साथ दिखता है.जब वह मौजूद रहता है, तो टॉम, जेरी के समान ही उसका पीछा करते हुए ख़ुश होता है.चौंकाने वाली बात यह है कि टॉम एंड जेरी: द मैजिक रिंग में टफी को दुबारा निबल कहा गया, जो एक ख़ास दुकान में घूमने वाला चूहा है, जिसे जेरी जानता भी नही है.

----------


## Rated R

क्वैकर 


श्रृंखला में एक और आवर्ती किरदार लिटिल क्वैकर नामक बत्तख का बच्चा है, जो बाद में हैन्ना-बारबरा के याक्की डूडल किरदार में रूपांतरित किया गया.वह लिटिल क्वैकर , द डक डॉक्टर , जस्ट डकी , डाउनहार्टेड डकलिंग , साउथबाउंड डकलिंग , दैट्स माई मॉमी , हैप्पी गो डकी और द वैनिशिंग डक में दिखा है.क्वैकर, टॉम एंड जेरी की तुलना में बहुत बोलता है.कई अंकों में, केवल वही बातचीत करता हुआ दिखता है.

----------


## Rated R

:up:सेटरडे ईवनिंग पुस में मैमी टू शूज़ को रोटोस्कोप किया गया था और 1960 में दुबली-पतली  श्वेत महिला से बदल दिया गया था.

----------


## Rated R

इतिहास और विकास





हैन्ना और बारबरा की 114 टॉम एंड जेरी लघु-फ़िल्मों का अंतिम टाट वाचर्स 1 अगस्त, 1958 को प्रदर्शित हुआ.हैन्ना और बारबरा ने 1957 में ख़ुद का टेलीविज़न एनीमेशन स्टूडियो, हैन्ना बारबरा प्रोडक्शंस, स्थापित किया, जिसने आगे जाकर मशहूर TV शो और फिल्में बनाईं.

----------


## Rated R

1960 में MGM ने नए टॉम एंड जेरी  लघु-फ़िल्मों के निर्माण का फ़ैसला लिया, और निर्माता विलियम एल. सिन्डर तथा एनीमेशन निर्देशक जीन दीच और उनके स्टूडियो रेमब्रांड्ट फिल्म्स के बीच विदेश प्राग, चेकोस्लोवाकिया में फ़िल्मों के निर्माण के लिए समझौता करवाया. दीच/सिन्डर दल ने 13 लघु-फ़िल्में बनाई, जिनमें से अनेक अतियथार्थवादी गुण लिए हुए थीं.

----------


## Rated R

अंतिम दीच कार्टून के प्रदर्शन के बाद, वार्नर ब्रदर्स में अपने तीस साल से अधिक कार्यकाल के बाद निकाले गए चक जोन्स ने लेस गोल्डमैन की साझेदारी में ख़ुद के एनिमेशन स्टूडियो, सिब टावर 12 प्रोड्क्शंस की शुरूआत की.

जोन्स को अपनी शैली के टॉम एंड जेरी हास्य क़िस्म को अपनाने में परेशानी हुई, और कई कार्टूनों में कथावस्तु की अपेक्षा मुद्राएं, व्यक्तित्व, और शैली को तरजीह मिली. पात्रों के स्वरूपों में थोडा बदलाव किया गया: टॉम को थोडी मोटी बोरिस कार्लाफ़ जैसी भौंहें (जोन्स ग्रिंच अथवा काउंट ब्लड काउंट सदृश), कम जटिल रूप (उसके फ़र का रंग भूरा होने समेत), तेज़ कान, और रोएंदार गाल दिए गए, जबकि, जेरी को बड़ी आंखें ,और कान, हल्का भूरा रंग, और एक प्यारे, मोटे सूअर जैसे हाव-भाव दिए गए.

----------


## Rated R

टॉम एंड जेरी के नए मालिक


1986 में MGM को WTBS के संस्थापक टेड टर्नर ने खरीदा. टर्नर ने कुछ समय बाद कंपनी बेच दी, लेकिन MGM के 1986 से पहले के फ़िल्म पुस्तकालय को अपने पास रखा, इस प्रकार टॉम एंड जेरी , टर्नर एंटरटेनमेंट (वार्नर ब्रदर्स द्वारा दिए गए अधिकार) की संपत्ति बने रहे, और बाद के वर्षों में टर्नर द्वारा चलाए जा रहे स्टेशन जैसे कि TBS,TNT, कार्टून नेटवर्क, बूमरैंग, और [[टर्नर क्लासिक मूवीस |टर्नर क्लासिक मूवीज़]] में दिखाई दिए.

----------


## Rated R

टेलीविज़न पर टॉम एंड जेरी

1965 में आरंभ होते हुए, हैन्ना बारबरा के टॉम एंड जेरी शो भारी रूप से संपादित होकर टी.वी. में दिखाए जाने लगे: जोन्स दल को कार्टूनों में, ख़ास तौर पर मैमी (सेटरडे ईवनिंग पुस जैसे) को [[रोटोस्कोप |रोटोस्कोप]] तकनीक द्वारा बाहर निकाल कर, उसके स्थान पर दुबली-पतली श्वेत महिला से प्रतिस्थापित करने और लिलियन रैन्डोल्फ की मूल आवाज़ के बदले जून फ़ोरे की आवाज़ के इस्तेमाल का काम सौंपा गया.तथापि, कार्टूनों के स्थानीय प्रसारण में, और बूमरंग में दिखाए गए अन्य लघु-फ़िल्मों में, मैमी दुबारा दिखाई दी, और हाल ही में नई, कम अपरिवर्तनीय नीग्रो आवाज़ दी गई, जिसे स्वर दिया थिया विडाले ने ]कार्टून में अत्यधिक हिंसात्मक दृश्यों को भी संपादित किया गया. 25 सितंबर, 1965 को CBS सैटर्डे मॉर्निंग कार्यक्रम पर शुरू होने के दो साल बाद, टॉम एंड जेरी CBS संडेज़ को स्थानांतरित कर दिया गया और वहां 17 सितंबर, 1972 तक बना रहा.

----------


## Rated R

संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका के बाहर टॉम एंड जेरी

जब युनाइटेड किंगडम में (1967 से 2000 के बीच, प्रायः BBC पर) स्थलीय टेलीविज़न पर टॉम एंड जेरी का प्रदर्शित किया गया, तो हिंसा की वजह से कार्टूनों को संपादित नहीं किया गया और मैमी को भी बने रहने दिया.नियमित अनुसूचि में रहने के अलावा, टॉम एंड जेरी ने दूसरे तरीक़े से BBC की सेवा की. जब कभी समय-सारणी बिगड़ने लगती (जैसे कि व्यापक सीधे प्रसारण के समय), BBC ख़ाली जगह भरने के लिए अनिवार्यतः टॉम एंड जेरी की ओर रुख़ करते, इस विश्वास के साथ कि यह अन्यथा दूसरे चैनलों की ओर फुदकने वाले दर्शकों को जकड़ कर रखेगा.विशेष रूप से यह 1993 में मददगार साबित हुआ, जब नोएल्स हाउस पार्टी को *BBC टेलीविज़न केंद्र में IRA बम होने की आशंका से स्थगित कर दिया गया, और बदले में अगले कार्यक्रम तक के अंतर को पूरा करने के लिए टॉम एंड जेरी दिखाया गया.*

हाल ही में, एक माँ ने OFCOM से कार्टूनों में धूम्रपान वाले दृश्य दिखाए जाने की शिकायत की, क्योंकि अक्सर टॉम अपनी प्रेमिकाओं को प्रभावित करने के लिए ऐसा करता था, जिसके कारण यह सूचित किया गया कि टॉम एंड जेरी फ़िल्मों के धूम्रपान दृश्य पर रोक लगाई जा सकती है.
संवाद की कमी के कारण, टॉम एंड जेरी को आसानी से विभिन्न विदेशी भाषाओं में भी अनूदित किया गया. 1964 में टॉम एंड जेरी का प्रसारण जापान में शुरू हुआ.2005 में टी.वी. असाही द्वारा जापान में किए गए एक राष्ट्रव्यापी सर्वेक्षण ने, जिसमें किशोरों से लेकर साठ के दशक में क़दम रख चुके वयस्क शामिल किए गए थे, सदाबहार शीर्ष 100 "एनीम" की सूची में टॉम एंड जेरी को #85 स्थान पर रखा; जबकि सूची के प्रसारण के बाद किए गए एक वेब सर्वेक्षण ने उसे #58 स्थान पर रखा - जो सूची की एकमात्र ग़ैर जापानी एनीम फ़िल्म थी, और ट्सुबासा: रिजर्वायर क्रॉनिकल जैसे एनिमेशन श्रेष्ठ फ़िल्म, अ लिटल प्रिंसेस सारा , अल्ट्रा-क्लासिक्स मैक्रॉस , घोस्ट इन द शेल , और रुरौनी केनशिन (यह ध्यान दिया जाए कि जापान में, शब्द "एनीम" से तात्पर्य न केवल जापानी एनिमेशन बल्कि सभी एनिमेशन है)

टॉम एंड जेरी लंबे समय से जर्मनी में लोकप्रिय है. हालांकि, कार्टूनों को काव्यात्मक जर्मन भाषा में दोबारा डब किया गया, जो परदे पर होने वाली घटना का वर्णन करता है, और अतिरिक्त मज़ेदार सामग्री उपलब्ध कराता है.आम तौर पर विभिन्न अंक, जेरीस डायरी (1949) में सन्निहित हैं, जिसमें टॉम पिछले साहसिक कारनामों को पढ़ता है.

भारत में दक्षिण पूर्व एशिया, मध्य पूर्व, पाकिस्तान, अर्जेंटीना, मेक्सिको, कोलंबिया, ब्राज़ील, वेनेज़ुएला, और अन्य लैटिन अमेरिकी देशों, यहां तक कि रोमानिया जैसे पूर्वी यूरोप में भी कार्टून नेटवर्क हर रोज़ टॉम एंड जेरी कार्टूनों को प्रसारित करते हैं.रूस में, इस शो को स्थानीय चैनल अपने दैनिक कार्यक्रम खांचे में भी प्रसारित करते हैं.1989 में साम्यवाद के पतन से पूर्व टॉम एंड जेरी चेकोस्लोवाकिया (1988) में प्रसारित पश्चिमी मूल के चंद कार्टूनों में से एक था.

----------


## Rated R

विवाद

1940, 1950, 1960 दशक के अन्य कई कार्टूनों की तरह, बाद के वर्षों में टॉम एंड जेरी को राजनीतिक दृष्टि से सही नहीं माना गया.कम से कम चौबीस ऐसे कार्टून थे जिनमें जातिवाद को चित्रित किया गया या विस्फोट के बाद किरदार काले चेहरों में दिखे, जिन्हें आज टेलीविज़न पर दिखाते समय काट दिया गया है, हालांकि देश के आधार पर, द यान्की डूडल माउस काले चेहरे वाला परिहास और सेफ़्टी सेकंड के अंत में एक और काले चेहरे वाली दिल्लगी बरकरार है.काली नौकरानी, मैमी टू शूज़ को अक्सर नस्लवादी माना जाता है क्योंकि उसका चित्रण एक ग़रीब काली औरत के रूप में किया गया है, जिसे चूहे से परेशानी है. उसकी आवाज़ को कम परंपराबद्ध बनाने की उम्मीद से 1990 दशक के मध्य में टर्नर द्वारा पुनः डब किया गया; परिणामतः उसका उच्चारण, ज़्यादा आयरिश लगने लगा.विशेष रूप से एक कार्टून, हिज़ माउस फ़्राइडे , नरभक्षकों को पारंपरिक नस्लवादी के रूप में दिखाए जाने के कारण अक्सर टेलीविज़न से पूरी तरह बाहर होता है.यदि दिखाया भी जाता है, तो नरभक्षकों के संवादों को हटा दिया जाता है, हालांकि उनके मुंह चलते हुए देखे जा सकते हैं.
2006 में यूनाइटेड किंगडम चैनल बूमरैंग ने UK में प्रसारित टॉम एंड जेरी कार्टून को संपादित करने की योजना बनाई, जहां पात्रों को इस प्रकार धूम्रपान करते हुए दिखाया गया, जो "अनदेखी करने, स्वीकारने योग्य या मोहक" लगते हैं.इसके लिए एक दर्शक से शिकायत आई कि यह कार्टून युवा दर्शकों के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं है, और बाद में UK मीडिया वॉचडॉग OFCOM ने इसका निरीक्षण किया.[५] इसकी वजह से अमेरिका में भी काले चेहरे वाले परिहास को संपादित किया गया, हालांकि ये यादृच्छिक तौर पर कटे लगते हैं, क्योंकि ऐसे सभी दृश्य कटे नहीं हैं.
हालांकि 1990 दशक के मध्य में ऐतिहासिक कार्टूनों को अद्यतन करने के प्रयास को, समयानुकूल कार्टूनों को अधिक उपयुक्त बनाने के तरीक़े के रूप में देखा जा सकता है, मूल कार्टून का संपादन उसी तरह विवादस्पद हो गया है, क्योंकि यह उस मूल कलाकारी के प्रभाव को कम करता है, जिसने इस कार्टून को लोकप्रिय बनाया. जहां आज के मानकों के हिसाब से मैमी टू शूज़ के संवाद नस्लवादी और परंपराबद्ध दिखाई देते हैं, और इसे भी लिलियन रेंडॉल्फ़ ने स्वर दिया था, जो मनोरंजन उद्योग में कार्यरत बहुत कम अफ़्रीकी-अमेरिकी कलाकारों में से एक थीं.मैमी के लिए प्रयुक्त नए पार्श्वस्वर में अधिकांशतः रैन्डॉल्फ के संवादो का लहजा है, लेकिन यह श्रृंखला को रैन्डॉल्फ द्वारा दिए गए रचनात्मक सहयोग के निशान मिटा देता है.दुबारा रिकॉर्ड किए गए पार्श्वस्वरों ने भी सबका ध्यान खीचा है, क्योंकि यह विवाद के प्रति नकारात्मक ध्यानाकर्षित करता है और कई नए मुद्दों को जन्म देता है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

बढ़िया हे भाई में जब छोटी थी तब टॉम अन जेर्री कार्टन देखती थी आज मेरा बेटा देख रहा हे पर ये कार्टन आज कल आने वाले दुसरे वाहियात कार्तोनो से तो अच्छा हे जिसमे तबाही और तोड़ फोड़ और दिखाते हे

----------


## Rated R

> बढ़िया हे भाई में जब छोटी थी तब टॉम अन जेर्री कार्टन देखती थी आज मेरा बेटा देख रहा हे पर ये कार्टन आज कल आने वाले दुसरे वाहियात कार्तोनो से तो अच्छा हे जिसमे तबाही और तोड़ फोड़ और दिखाते हे


इसीलिए तो ये दुनियाभर में सबसे ज्यादा पसंद किये जाने वाले कार्टूनों में से एक है......

----------


## Rated R

स्वागत

जनवरी 2009 में, IGN ने टॉम एंड जेरी को सर्वश्रेष्ठ 100 एनिमेटेड TV शो में 66वां स्थान दिया.
DVD रीलिज़ में पाए गए एक साक्षात्कार में कई MADtv कलाकारों ने कहा कि प्रहसन कॉमेडी के लिए टॉम एंड जेरी का उन पर बहुत ज़्यादा प्रभाव पड़ा है.

----------


## Rated R

फ़िल्मोग्राफ़ी


	निम्नलिखित कार्टूनों ने सर्वश्रेष्ठ लघु-फ़िल्म विषय: कार्टून:अकादमी पुरस्कार ऑस्कर) जीता.
	1943: द यान्की डूडल माउस
	1944: माउस ट्रबल
	1945: क्वाइट प्लीज़!
	1946: द कैट कनसर्टो
	1948: द लिटिल ऑर्फ़न
	1951: द टू माउसकीटर्स
	1952: जोहान माउस
	ये कार्टून अकादमी पुरस्कार हेतु सर्वश्रेष्ठ लघु विषय: कार्टून, के लिए नामित किए गए, लेकिन जीतने में असफल रहे:
	1940: पुस गेट्स द बूट
	1941: द नाइट बिफ़ोर द क्रिसमस
	1947: डॉ. जेकिल और मि. माउस
	1949: हैच अप योर ट्रबल्स
	1950: जेरीस कज़िन
	1954: ट्च, पुसी कैट!
	इन कार्टूनों को एनी पुरस्कार के लिए व्यक्तिगत उपलब्धियों की श्रेणी में नामित किया गया था: कैरेक्टर एनिमेशन, परंतु जीतने में असफल रहे.
	1946: स्प्रिंगटाइम फॉर थॉमस
	1955: दैट्स माई मॉम्मी
	1956: मसल बीच टॉम
	2005: द कराटे गार्ड

टेलीविज़न शो
	द टॉम एंड जेरी शो (ABC, 1975)
	द टॉम एंड जेरी कॉमेडी शो (CBS,1980 - 1982)
	टॉम एंड जेरी किड्स (FOX, 1990-1993)
	टॉम एंड जेरी टेल्स (The CW, 2006 - 2008)

पैकेज शो और प्रोग्राम किए गए खंड
	टॉम एंड जेरी (CBS, १९६० के मध्य)
	TBS पर टॉम एंड जेरीस फ़नहॉउस (TBS, 1986-1989)
	कार्टून नेटवर्क का टॉम एंड जेरी शो (कार्टून नेटवर्क, 1992-वर्तमान)

टेलीविज़न विशेष
	ए यब्बा डब्बा डू सेलिब्रेशन: 50 इयर्स ऑफ़ हैन्ना बारबरा (TNT, 1989)
	टॉम एंड जेरी: द मैंशन कैट (कार्टून नेटवर्क, 2000)

थिएटर फ़िल्में
	टॉम एंड जेरी: द मूवी 
	टॉम एंड जेरी (वार्नर ब्रदर्स फ़ैमिली एंटरटेन्मेंट, TBA)

डायरेक्ट-टू-वीडियो फ़िल्में

	टॉम एंड जेरी: द मैजिक रिंग (वार्नर होम वीडियो, 2001)
	टॉम एंड जेरी ब्लास्ट ऑफ टू मार्स (वार्नर होम वीडियो, 2005)
	टॉम एंड जेरी: द फ़ास्ट एंड द फर्री (वार्नर होम वीडियो, 2005)
	टॉम एंड जेरी: शिवर मी व्हिसकर्स (वार्नर होम वीडियो, 2006)
	टॉम एंड जेरी: ए नट क्रैकर टेल (वार्नर होम वीडियो, 2007)

----------


## Rated R

,mnjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## sanjeetspice

भाई में तो आज भी इस शो को खूब देखता हू मेंरे  घर पर मेरे भाई बहन भी और other family mamber भी इस शो को खूब देखते है 

जब इस शो का टाइम होता है तो बाकि कम बाद में होते है पहले टॉम एंड जेरी देखते है

बहित ही अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त और बहित ही अच्छा सुत्र है

मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++

----------


## Rated R

> भाई में तो आज भी इस शो को खूब देखता हू मेंरे  घर पर मेरे भाई बहन भी और other family mamber भी इस शो को खूब देखते है 
> 
> जब इस शो का टाइम होता है तो बाकि कम बाद में होते है पहले टॉम एंड जेरी देखते है


कुछ ऐसा ही मेरे साथ भी है  .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हल्का फुल्का बढ़िया मनोरंजन! बच्चे हो या बड़े, सबको सुहाते हैं इनके करतब!*

----------


## Mr_perfect

:clap: बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है टॉम एँड जैरी मेरे प्रिय कार्टून है मैँ अब तक देखता हूँ:speaker:

----------


## Teach Guru

बचपन से लेकर आज तक मैं इसे देखता हूं इससे बढ़िया कार्टून सीरीज शायद ओर कोई है हि नहीं,
इनकी छोटी छोटी हरकतें दीवाना बना देती है जेसे - आपस में लड़ना, कोई तीसरा आ जाये तो आपस में दोस्त बन जाना,
मुसीबत में एक दूसरे के काम आना, हमेशा लड़ना झगडना आदि|

----------


## r prasad

मेरा पसंदीदा कार्यक्रम .......और हाँ आपने जो जानकारी दी है उसके लिये आप बधाई के पात्र है .....

----------


## Shri Vijay

> बढ़िया हे भाई में जब छोटी थी तब टॉम अन जेर्री कार्टन देखती थी आज मेरा बेटा देख रहा हे पर ये कार्टन आज कल आने वाले दुसरे वाहियात कार्तोनो से तो अच्छा हे जिसमे तबाही और तोड़ फोड़ और दिखाते हे





> भाई में तो आज भी इस शो को खूब देखता हू मेंरे  घर पर मेरे भाई बहन भी और other family mamber भी इस शो को खूब देखते है 
> 
> जब इस शो का टाइम होता है तो बाकि कम बाद में होते है पहले टॉम एंड जेरी देखते है
> 
> बहित ही अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त और बहित ही अच्छा सुत्र है
> 
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++





> *हल्का फुल्का बढ़िया मनोरंजन! बच्चे हो या बड़े, सबको सुहाते हैं इनके करतब!*





> :clap: बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है टॉम एँड जैरी मेरे प्रिय कार्टून है मैँ अब तक देखता हूँ:speaker:





> बचपन से लेकर आज तक मैं इसे देखता हूं इससे बढ़िया कार्टून सीरीज शायद ओर कोई है हि नहीं,
> इनकी छोटी छोटी हरकतें दीवाना बना देती है जेसे - आपस में लड़ना, कोई तीसरा आ जाये तो आपस में दोस्त बन जाना,
> मुसीबत में एक दूसरे के काम आना, हमेशा लड़ना झगडना आदि|





> मेरा पसंदीदा कार्यक्रम .......और हाँ आपने जो जानकारी दी है उसके लिये आप बधाई के पात्र है .....


जी हाँ यही एक दुनियाभर में सर्वाधिक हिंसात्मक कार्टून हैं, फिर भी हिंसा कही पर नजर नही आती ,६० साल का बच्चा हो या २ साल का जवान सभी के मन को भाने वाला उपरोक्त हाल सभी का है हर घर की यही कहानी हैं, भाई जी आप धन्यवाद और बधाई के पात्र हैं वह इसलिए की आपने एक अनछुए विषय को छुआ |

----------


## Bhai G

मे तो इस शो का  दीवाना हूँ यार .......जब भी यह आता है सब काम छोड़कर इसे देखने लग जाता हूँ ..........
आपने बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र 
बहुत ही कम लोगो को इन सब बातो की जानकारी है 
आप सम्मान के हकदार है

----------


## ingole

*ये प्रोग्राम मेरे भी पसंदीदा कार्टूनों में से एक है. इसको कभी भी देख लो मूड एकदम तरोताजा हो जाता है और सबसे बड़ी बात इसे देखते हुए मुझे आजतक कभी बोरियत महसूस नहीं हुई है. लगता है की बस इसको देखते ही जाओ..........लेकिन इसके बारे में इतनी सारी जानकारी मुझे सिर्फ यही से मिली है. इसके लिए मैं आपका शुक्रगुजार हूँ.*

----------

